# Upper Wortley Primary School



## pricejs (Mar 24, 2010)

Thirty years after my mum first dropped me off as a tearful 5 year old, I managed to snatch a quick visit to my first, now derelict, school.
One of several schools built in the 1870's by the Leeds School board, ther are two main buildings and several prefabricated units that looked in good condition, but were completely junglised last summer. Upper Wortley finally closed it's gates for the last time around ten years ago. 
Vandalism although present is relatively light, considering the long period that it has stood empty, and there is plenty more scope for expoloration. I'm sure that there is a cellar in the lower building.

The Front View


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 24, 2010)

What a delightful building! Very similar to my own first school (sadly demolished a long time ago). 
Lovely explore.


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice shots there mate, actually quite sad.


----------



## Landie_Man (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice building, shame about the pikey damage


----------

